# Taking pictures at dusk?



## Handgunner (Jan 25, 2005)

The wife and I went to mothers for supper last night and there were 7 deer in the field behind her house so I tried to take some pictures.  It was almost dark, but still plenty of light to see them, I'd say it was around 6'ish.

I tried snapping a few pictures, but they all came out fuzzy.  Like it wouldn't focus or something.

Any ideas or tricks to try?  I have an Olympus C-740.  I went to the "twilight setting" and it wouldn't let me zoom.

Shortly after 6, my wife had to go to my cousins right quick, on her way out the driveway, she counted 7 more deer crossing the driveway.

14 deer in a matter of about 400 yards, on complete opposite sides of the farm. 

Where were they during season? Of course, this is the farm that my uncle doesn't allow hunting on...


----------



## leo (Jan 25, 2005)

*As I under the night scene mode*

it automaticly sets the settings and has a real slow shutter speed and a tripod is recommended for clear pics. 
I was not aware you could not zoom but I have not tried that function.


leo


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll have to keep playing with it, I suppose.  That, or start finding deer when there's more like outside. *L*


----------



## Hoss (Jan 25, 2005)

*Delton, those are tough pictures to get.*

Low light means longer shutter speeds, so any motion on your part or the subject, makes for a blur.  You need to do some playing with the shutter priority setting on your camera.  Find a setting that lets you take a picture without any shake on your part (how long can you hold the camera still) and then use software to lighten the photo.  Sometimes this works out.  Also it helps to have one of them Wallyworld monopods to stabilize the camera.  Bout the time you think you've got it down, you won't take any photos for a while and if you are anything like me, you'll be wondering how did I do that the last time.  
That is the thing that I really like about digital cameras, I can throw away a bunch of photos and it didn't cost me anything.
Good luck shooting in the dark.

Hoss


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Hoss, I'll try that too.  Thing is, when I play with settings, I forget where they were... So if it doesn't work, I'm left, like you said, scratching my head with that "what the ......???"  Look.. *LOL*


----------



## Hoss (Jan 25, 2005)

These photos illustrate what I am talking about.  I was trying to get some shots of light and shadows on the tree trunks.  This one is kind of dark, but running it through an auto setting in my photo processing software shows that there is a bunch of information that can be restored.  This is not what I call a good picture, just an example of what can be done.

Oh, my shutter speed was 1/20th of a second with an F8.0 aperature setting.  ISO setting was 400.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2005)

Hoss,

BIG DIFFERENCE!  

One thing I'm confused on is what the aperature really is, and when it should be adjusted and to what, and another thing is the ISO?

What are they and how do they work/affect the picture?


----------



## Hoss (Jan 26, 2005)

*Dang Delton,*

Ask an easy question next time.  Here's the quick lesson.  ISO first.  This relates to an equivalent film speed in a film camera.  Higher number is a faster film requiring less light to get a good photo.  Using a higher ISO lets you take pictures in lower light levels or use a faster shutter speed at a given light level.  Aperature controls the depth of field.  Without getting into how it works, a higher setting results in greater depth of field (more things in the photo appear in focus).  I am sure you have seen the photos where a bird is in focus but everything around it is not, this was done with a low aperature setting so that the focal plane was the bird only.  The trade off is that for greater depth of field to get the same exposure level, you have to leave the shutter open longer, so shutter speeds slow down.  This is where your ability to set the camera to aperature priority(you control the depth of field, but shutter speed is determined by the camera), shutter priority (you control shutter speed, camera sets the aperature), and full manual(you control both) come in.  By playing with these settings, you can create tremendous differences in how photos look.  Throwing in control of ISO settings lets you have the ability to futher impact the quality of the photo.  For example if you have the camera set to aperature priority, but the setting that you want to use results in a very slow shutter speed, by increasing the ISO setting, you can get a faster shutter speed which helps to prevent unfocused photos because you couldn't hold the camera still.
The best way to see the impact of this is to set your camera up on a tripod and take photos of something with a fair amount of detail.  Vary the controls between aperature and shutter priority and vary the settings of each of these.  Finally try different ISO settings for a given setting of the aperature and shutter and then compare the shots.

Hoss


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks Hoss!  Not many would have taken the time to explain that!


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2005)

One more question and I'll let you slap me.  I'm sure there's a way to save these settings, but each picture needs it's own setting so would you just get good at knowing what you need, or save them in the camera and swap according to situation?


----------



## Hoss (Jan 26, 2005)

*I got this one knocked.....*

and the answer is ..........






It depends.  Some cameras allow you to save custom settings.  Best I can tell you is see your camera manual.  Now I know that is the answer you were looking for.

I try to use my camera enough to have some idea of the settings I need for various conditions and adapt accordingly.  Now if I haven't been taking pictures for a while, I do get real rusty and it's kind of like learning all over.  The camera that you use has a lot to do with how easy it is to adjust.  Mine has a lot of manual adjustments which can be made without going through a bunch of menus to make the change and it has an electronic viewfinder which displays the settings, so I am able to change setting by pressing a button and turning a knob or two while looking though the view finder.  Makes set up a little easier and faster than stepping through menus.
Best advice I've go is to practice a lot and once in a while you will get a really good picture.  I'm still trying.

Hoss


----------



## Bobo Bob (Jan 29, 2005)

Well Delton ol Buddy, I use three manual cameras, a Canon AE-1, AE-1P and a Pentax ME, these are 35mm and normally one is always loaded with ISO 800 speed for evening shooting and that one is normally the AE-1P. Most often I use 400 speed film,  I take it you are using a digital camera, anyways how does one go about posting pics on here, thanks Bob aka bobo


----------



## Hoss (Jan 29, 2005)

Posting photos is done by going to attach files and clicking on the manage attachments bar.  You simple browse to find the files and once you have them, upload them.  Couple of requirements on picture size 640x480 limit and total file size 500K I believe.  

Hoss


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 30, 2005)

Bobo, what Hoss said!

And again, glad to have ya here!


----------



## Bobo Bob (Jan 30, 2005)

*Thanks Hoss*

Hiya Delton, thanks for the info, maybe scan  a few of the latest ones, and post them on. Starting to warm a bit here in the Great White North, Rain next week they say, oh well spring not here yet, have a good one and be safe out there, Bob


----------

